

Ask HN: What are the most in-need charities? - physcab

Indeed it is the season for giving.  I don't have much, but I know there are others who have less.  What charities are really taking a beating with donations this year?<p>Also, if there is some kind of searchable database of charities, please post it.<p>Happy Holidays.
======
gtani
admin overhead ratios are controversial, not really measure of
effectiveness/efficiency in providing services

[http://blogs.asaecenter.org/Acronym/2008/12/impact_versus_ov...](http://blogs.asaecenter.org/Acronym/2008/12/impact_versus_overhead_charity.html)

<http://www.charitynavigator.org/>

<http://www.forbes.com/forbes/2004/0112/036_print.html>

<http://blog.givewell.net/?p=15>

------
undertoad
You could try:

<http://www.networkforgood.org/Default.aspx>

There's a "Crisis Relief" link off the home page.

------
IsaacSchlueter
I don't know how it compares with its need for us, but we certainly all need
it, so I give to FFRF. <http://www.ffrf.org/>

------
popat
Choose your own by simple search:

<http://www.charitynavigator.org>

